# Buying a Laptop for 36k!! PLZ HELP!!



## dst (Mar 12, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
A. *36k*

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
c. Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen
d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info)
A. *Local.(Visakhapatnam) Flipkart(I don't know if its reliable or not)*

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. *Like: HP, Dell, Lenovo Asus*
b. Dislike: Acer, Sony

5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
A. *Gaming(medium), Educational purposes(like using Colg WiFI), Autocad and Designing softwares*

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
A.*Both*

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
A. *Call Of Duty MW4, Crysis etc.*

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
A.* 2-3hours*

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
A.* Prefer to see.*

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
A. *DOS, I can Install Win7 later on since it'll reduce the overall price.*

Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
A. *Normal: 1366x768*

I can wait for the laptop for 2-3 months if a better model will be out.


----------



## kbar1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Since you like HP, take a look at this G6-1202TX: flipkart.com.

HP G6 G6-1313AX [flipkart.com] has an AMD APU (not as fast as Intel 2nd gen core i3), and is cheaper too.

There's ASUS too: K53SJ-SX234R [flipkart.com]

And K53SC-SX494R [flipkart.com]

These two are identical, except for the HDD: the latter has a 750GB HDD vs. the former's 500GB.

Sorry if I come across as Flipkart sales team, pasting their links everywhere . I just feel their pages contain all the info in one place.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 12, 2012)

@kbar1 

If you compare the APU and the i3 2330M you will see that, its only marginally less in the 3d Mark 06 CPU Benchmark.
AMD A6-3420M Vs Core i3-2330M | Compare Processors


But the GPU will make it a lot lot more usable than most i3 configs of the budget.





@OP If you get over your hate for Acer, you can get this-
Acer Aspire 5755G (Ci3) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Acer Notebook

The 54om in the Acer will help you more than the 6520G I suppose. Check this too 
i3-2310M / nVidia 540m VS AMD Quad-Core A6-3400M / AMD Radeon HD 6520G Discrete? Which is better?


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 12, 2012)

Asus X Series X53TA-SX096D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook
This one is a good deal


----------



## kbar1 (Mar 12, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @kbar1
> 
> If you compare the APU and the i3 2330M you will see that, its only marginally less in the 3d Mark 06 CPU Benchmark.
> AMD A6-3420M Vs Core i3-2330M | Compare Processors
> ...



That's a A6-3420. The HP G6 has a 3400...
Anyway, the point is moot.  The 3420 is slower than than i3 (to a lesser extent. Source: [notebookcheck.net])

I think it is unfair to base your judgement on a single benchmark.
If you compare the CPUs themselves, the i3 is significantly faster.
See: AMD A6-3400M [notebookcheck.net] 
See: Intel Core i3 2330M [notebookcheck.net]

According to this list [notebookcheck.net again], AMD 6470M > NVIDIA GT520M > AMD 6520M (although the difference is less). [Ctrl+F "6470"]

These benchmarks have to be taken with a pinch of salt. 

Yes, the Acer one is VFM, how did I miss that? OP, buy that if you want significantly better graphics than the HPs and the ASUSs above.



sunny10 said:


> Asus X Series X53TA-SX096D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook
> This one is a good deal



That's great. Especially the GPU. In the above mentioned list, the 6650M is near the 5730. 

Sorry techfreak for killing some of your brain cells...


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 12, 2012)

errr @kbar1



kbar1 said:


> Since you like HP, take a look at this G6-1202TX: flipkart.com.




Flipkart shows it has the 3420M 
It is from the specs table of Flipkart. Anyways thanks for the other info


----------



## kbar1 (Mar 12, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> errr @kbar1
> Flipkart shows it has the 3420M
> It is from the specs table of Flipkart. Anyways thanks for the other info



You are right sire: my humble apologies. 

The more I read about the ASUS X53TA, the more I'm thinking of buying it... (which goes to show how quickly I change my decisions )... Serious VFM... Just add a 4GB stick (Rs. 1400) and you got yourself a decent machine which otherwise would've cost 40k...


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 12, 2012)

There are some cons also for the x53ta(which you can live with):
1.not very good viewing angles,its ok
2.not a very good keyboard,its also good enough
3.the trackpad is not awesome.
But anyone who is on budget can buy this and stay happy as this one does not have any heating issues and performs(hybrid crossfire enabled) >=GT540M
the proccesor can be overclocked to 2-2.2Ghz easily


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 12, 2012)

sunny10 said:
			
		

> the proccesor can be overclocked to 2-2.2Ghz easily


 That I wont recommend anyone to do no matter what laptop he is in. Not recommended to Overclock. Not on a laptop atleast.

But benchmarks on the following links shows the 540 m is just a little faster(margin quite very small).

AMD Radeon HD 6650M - Notebookcheck.net Tech
NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.net Tech


but yes, the laptop is recommendable as OP is a strict no-no for Acer.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 12, 2012)

GT540M=6720G2(6650M+6520G)
Overclock only in case he feels that the clock speed is very low(1.4 Ghz)


----------



## mayoorite (Mar 14, 2012)

How about ASUS X53SC-SX536D or Asus X53SC-SX492D?
It could play NFS Run in medium settings.
It also have i5 processor have very good graphic card.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Asus X53TA  can run NFS RUN on high settings
520MX is just little better than HD3000(IGP)


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 14, 2012)

mayoorite said:


> How about ASUS X53SC-SX536D or Asus X53SC-SX492D?
> It could play NFS Run in medium settings.
> It also have i5 processor have very good graphic card.



SX536D is much better as the other one has only 2GB ram and there is no price difference also.
Its a good laptop and even I suggest the same to OP


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Both ASUS X53SC-SX536D or Asus X53SC-SX492D are bad for gaming as 520MX is just little better than HD3000


----------



## mayoorite (Mar 14, 2012)

Asus X53TA have amd A6-3400M which is at 159th position and ASUS X53SC-SX536D have i5 2430M which is at 56th position.Comparison

aroraanant if you have to choose a laptop between Asus X53TA & ASUS X53SC-SX536D
which one will you choose?
If you have to run oracle 9i,MS VB 9, Power director 10,adobe after effects,Adobe photoshop CS5,NFS RUN(in low/med),Fifa2012(in low/med),Batman: Arkham City(in low/med),crysis(in low/med),Assassin's Creed: Revelations(in low/med).
I am also going to buy one therefore asking it.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 14, 2012)

^^^^
I don't like AMD processors at all.But thats only me and now please don't ask the reason.I just stay away from AMDs
And I would like to tell you one thing, if you compare i3 and AMD quad core then you may experience some difference but if you compare it with i5 then you will really got the know who is the winner.
And the graphic card of X53TA is better.
But overall X53SC is better.
There is a lot of price difference in both the laptops also.
So see you budget first and then decide.


----------



## mayoorite (Mar 15, 2012)

Well i have never used AMD cpus,therefore not have the idea. I could spend 36000. I am also willing to buy ASUS x53sc-sx536d,but it is out of stock on flipkart.Can anybody tell me, what is average time taken by flipkart to restock?
I can only buy online because i am gonna pay it in EMIs.
And theteachfreak what's your opinion about x53sc?


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^^^
One can't say anything that how much time they will take to restock it,it has been quite a while and it is showing out of stock and even om letsbuy its not available.So I suggest you to wait for just a few days and if it doesn't come then buy the other model which is having 2GB Ram and then you upgrade it later on.


----------



## HEMANTRATURI (Mar 15, 2012)

Even i do have similar budget laptop requirement. So far i have shortlisted 2 models
-Lenovo z570
-VPCEH35EN/W
Kindly suggest which one should i go for considering good ASS in noida.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^^
Just stay away from that Lenovo model that you have listed.
If you wish to choose among thew two then get the sony one otherwise tell your requirements and we will suggest you accordingly.


----------



## HEMANTRATURI (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Can you highlight problems faced by lenovo notebooks?
My requirements are 

1) budget: ~35k(+/-1)

2) Screen Size: 15" - 16" screen, Good screen and view angle

3) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK? 
will buy from shop/showroom(nehru place)

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
Like: main brands like sony, toshiba, lenovo, etc. chicklet keyboard would be advantage.
 dislike: Dell(at this budget)

5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?

moderate gaming, mainly movies, music and internet surfing.

6) How many hours of battery life do you need?

~3 hrs  under normal use

7) OS: preferbly Win7. Dos will be fine otherwise

8)Good ASS and VFM. Onsite support at Noida


----------



## himangshu (Mar 15, 2012)

You  can checkout the Acer Aspire 5830TG. Its a good laptop with 15.6'' screen, i5 2410 proccy 3GB RAM  and GT540 GFX card. But you will have to up your budget a bit to 40,990. It comes installed with Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit.


----------



## HEMANTRATURI (Mar 15, 2012)

cant stretch budget beyond 36k, besides havent got good feedback for Acer ASS


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 15, 2012)

@mayoorite IF you want to get i5 then rather get Asus K53SV-SX520D as it is has GT540M which is much better for gaming than x53sc-sx536d which has GT520MX which is no good for gaming.
A6 3400M is a quad core with very low power consumption.
For gaming GFX matters more than CPU


----------



## mayoorite (Mar 15, 2012)

sunny10 said:


> @mayoorite IF you want to get i5 then rather get Asus K53SV-SX520D as it is has GT540M which is much better for gaming than x53sc-sx536d which has GT520MX which is no good for gaming.
> A6 3400M is a quad core with very low power consumption.
> For gaming GFX matters more than CPU


I cannot increase my budget to that much.I already increased it from 30,000to 36,000.So please suggest only those which are in my budget.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 15, 2012)

Acer Aspire 5750G (Ci3) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Acer Notebook
Get this as i3>=A6 3400M


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 15, 2012)

grab the above mentioned one or this: Dell Inspiron 15R. comes with GT525.


----------



## kbar1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Sam said:


> grab the above mentioned one or this: Dell Inspiron 15R. comes with GT525.



If you're going for Dell, this one seems a better deal.
Its from Dell's own site:

2nd gen Core i3, 2GB, 500GB, 1GB NVIDIA GT525M, W7HB, 1yr Complete Cover Warranty with ADP: *35k*: [dell.co.in]
Upgrade the RAM by adding a 2GB stick for ~Rs. 700 and everyone's happy.
[Note: RAM might cost more if you're buying from Dell directly. 700 bucks at Flipkart.]

HP has one too: G6-1202TX: 2nd gen Core i3, 4GB, 500GB, 1GB AMD 6470M, W7HB: *34.5k*: [flipkart.com]

According to me, Acer 5750G > Dell Inspiron 15R > HP G6-1202TX (performance wise).


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 15, 2012)

Have a look at this:
Samsung Series 3 NP300E5Z-S07IN
Its a very good laptop at very good price.
I think you should get this one.


----------



## kbar1 (Mar 15, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Have a look at this:
> Samsung Series 3 NP300E5Z-S07IN
> Its a very good laptop at very good price.
> I think you should get this one.



Letsbuy didn't mention which GPU it has.
Found the same laptop in [flipkart.com]. It has the NVIDIA GT520M 
Its great if you want an i5 CPU, but if gaming is more important, get something which has a better graphics card.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 15, 2012)

It has GT520MX and the processor is also i5 2.5Ghz.
The specs that the flipkart have mentioned are not right
And its good for moderate gaming.
And if look the other things like its battery backup which is around 6hrs and the build quality,its really a great laptop.Also its LED screen is one of the best out there


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 15, 2012)

520MX is little better than Intel HD3000.


----------



## HEMANTRATURI (Mar 17, 2012)

Howz Asus K53SC? Does it have a good display and performance?


----------



## kbar1 (Mar 17, 2012)

HEMANTRATURI said:


> Howz Asus K53SC? Does it have a good display and performance?



2nd gen Core i3 is quite good considering the price, but for gaming, the bottleneck is the NVIDIA GT520M.

ASUS X53TA-SX096D has a far better GPU, but CPU isn't as good as core i3: [flipkart.com].


----------



## HEMANTRATURI (Mar 21, 2012)

have decided to go with asus k53sc with 4gb ram, pls suggest if any better optionfrom range of toshiba or asus.

Any last min advice before i finally go with k53sc?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 21, 2012)

See this, you might be interested -  [fs] Asus K53SV-SX520V Laptop - TechEnclave


----------

